# Things I believe to be true about getting big and strong



## chicken_hawk (Aug 14, 2016)

So, my brothers I am writing my ideas down as they come to me as I want to discuss and detail principles for size and strength. I am hoping to organize and consolidate them for potential future use in a project I am working on. 

Anyway, these may or may not be broscience...I mean sometimes the way the lab tests geriatrics doesn't crossover to real world and other times the brothers have figured it out long before science confirms it. 

On the other hand I try avoid idol worship at all costs...I like to collect my thoughts from many sources and then put them through the litmus test. Does this principle agree with what we already know and observe about how the human body works. Too many times strength athletes form their theories in a bubble with no regard to other athletes or the real world. If it isn't true for everyone then it just ain't true.

One last, but major caveat. And that is just because it's what you or what Big man X is doing and he holds all the records does not mean it the best way. I mean everything works, but what I am looking for is what is ideal. Besides if someone is the best at something that's the last person you want to get advice from. 

I am looking for thoughtful discussion and crticism so chime in if you want. And btw these thoughts are not original to me which should be obvious.

In no particular order as this is a rough draft and all philosophies will need further elaboration.

1. Volume is the king. When it comes to building your credit there are many factors to to consider , but any good counselor will tell you that mortgage is King. So, it is with strength training. 

2. Train often and train fresh...train a lift or body part as often as you can and still be fresh (unless, you're overreaching).

3. Stimulate don't annihilate. Muscles respond to repeated stimulus and while crushing them may appeal to ones ego it increases recovery time and hinders gains. 

4. Size is strength! There are many factors that make up strength but only a few you can control. You can't control your structure, muscle insertions etc...but if you can control the size of your muscles. Trust me bbers are not weak, just are untrained. Ever seen the chest and arms of a 500+ lb raw bencher?

5. Eat dirty for big gains. Now, some of you are genetically lean so you need to slow your metabolism down and eat less (and nap too). However, for the other 2/3rds of us you can't make gains eating fish and rice. Your body does not work in even 6 meal increments of energy dispersal. Energy is your bodies priority and you wake every morning in a deficit then spend the day trying to catch up. So, eat your macros then put. "some gravy on it".

6. The more you take the more you grow. Everyone responds differently to AAS, but if you take more you will grow more. However, the gains aren't linear. Just cuz you take 2X the amount don't expect twice the gains. That being said, many guys just swim in the shallow end of the pool. You need to fool around and find the top of the bell curve. 

I have more to say, but lap top battery is running low...to be continued.

Hawk


----------



## rangerjockey (Aug 14, 2016)

First off, HAWK you make very good points here and a great thread.  My thoughts of "size and strength" achievments is some what dictated by genetics. I know personally a record bench press holder who doesnt even look like he trains...really.  all of 5'6 maybe...and presses through the roof.

I do believe in making gains of strength and size, you have to eat calories and some not being clean calories, adding some fat to your body provides more strength which will equal growth...in most cases.  I hate to say this, but, fast food can be a tool in the growth and strength goals.  Moderation of course...

In terms of RX's some people respond to lower doses and explode, where as some take high dosages and get minimal response.  Duchaine was a "hard gainer."  I remember one of his comments,' if you dont grow on test and dbol, you are not going to grow on anything or any amounts" ( not verbatum).  Personally, I have stayed on the lower ends of AAS for years and have had consistent growth and size.  I have tried high dosages, more "sides" same amount of growth and more $$.  not worth it to me.

In terms of always training heavy.  I am not a believer in this.  I believe in alternating weights and reps.  Even on cycles.  One, for simple joint injuries, im 50 now and since my teens I wanted "longevity" because I love lifting. I knew at a young age to pace my self and listen to my body.  OK ...OK... Left and rigth shoulder surgeries and right knee surgery.  So I did not "always" practice what I preach!! LMAO.  Well said here HAWK "Stimulate not annilhilate"

TIME OFF:  to me this is as important as time on. Letting the body heal and clear the mind....I some times take a month off entirely and return frothing at the mouth, making rapid permanent gains

This are my thoughts and experience on the subject from just over 30 years of playing in the iron pile.  This is a huge topic with many different opinions from many different people.  Which leads me to my personal theory:  Everyone in this sport has different genetics which leads to different goals and physical achievments.

In closing, great thread HAWK and I know you try to avoid "idol worship"...I just have that effect on some people..........:action-smiley-030:


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 14, 2016)

rj, thanks for chiming in and it only makes my awe of you and your legend grow with words of wisdom such as these. That aside I am going to reply in an effort to keep this thing going, not as a rebuttal per say. 



rangerjockey said:


> First off, HAWK you make very good points here and a great thread.  My thoughts of "size and strength" achievements is some what dictated by genetics. I know personally a record bench press holder who doesn't even look like he trains...really.  all of 5'6 maybe...and presses through the roof.
> 
> _Well, whole heartily agree. When it comes to feats of strength it's mostly genetic. 5'6" is an ideal PLing height. Short stroke son of a bitch. The record holding DLer is also that height, he is practically standing up when he goes to the bar LOL. That being said, the way to improve your own total is to get bigger and move up a weight class_.
> 
> ...


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 14, 2016)

Crap, I did italics as I thought my replies would be different. That didn't work so well and you can only edit 5 minutes after you post...bummer.

Hawk


----------



## squatster (Aug 15, 2016)

Great post so far
I got some but need to Finnish this ice cream
The wiped cream is melting


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 16, 2016)

chicken_hawk said:


> Crap, I did italics as I thought my replies would be different. That didn't work so well and you can only edit 5 minutes after you post...bummer.
> 
> Hawk



I got ya big boy


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 16, 2016)

I'll be back with some thoughts. Very good points and had me questioning things.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 20, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> I got ya big boy



Thank you Magnus,

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 20, 2016)

So, in my typical out of the box type thinking (altgough I'm not totally alone) the above presupostitons posted by myself and rj, have brought me to the following template for training. 

*Train as often as often as you can and still recover as well as fits your schedule.* Here is some practical questions supporting this concept.

•If the anabolic window closes why wouldn't you want to open it again? Why was this EOD in the 70's, E3rd in the 80's and now once every 7 days? 

•Why continue to train in a session once anabolic signaling has taken place? I mean every set after that leads to diminishing returns so, why not save those sets and energy for another day?

•What other athletes train a movement to failure once a week? Seams to me other paid athletes either train sub maximally or rotate intensity every day of the week. Would you tell a distance runner to run till you pasd out once a week and you'll be ready for that marathon in no time. Thank God Navy seals dont train this way, hey drill Sargent...I need six days off now.

•It seams to me that life outside the gym bears this out which may be the best test. Anyone have exceptionally developed muscles from their blue collar job? Ever shook a plumbers hands who had a weak grip? I bet Magnus like me rarely trains forearms...I never do and they measure 16" plus from the work I do. Guess what...five days a week...sometimes six I swing a hammer and squeeze lumber or a trowel.

• Sheiko, the norwegians, and many others others are all turning to higher frequency lower volume sessions. Total week volume may be the same, but split up over multiple sessions.

What am I saying? Its easy...8 sets 2x a week trumps 16 sets once a week.

Oops...burger are burning...

Hawk


----------



## rangerjockey (Aug 21, 2016)

"Train as often as often as you can and still recover as well as fits your schedule"

Agreed, There is a thing called life and we all have to live it whether we like it or not.  IF I know I cant get to the gym for the next few days and I am currently shot out, I will still go in and do the best I can.  Overtraining ? probably.  Atleast my friend and enemy Mr. "guilt" gets bitch slapped and I dont have to listen to him.  

We do what we can when we can....some of us have it better than other in terms of training time and conveinence. 

Hawk, I seriously give you some "props and respect" I was in the trades for a while and getting to the gym was F-Ing tuff sometimes, then back to the house to prep more food...get a few hours of sleep and back into the truck to the work site.....back to the gym... you know the drill.

P.S dont burn a burger....they are from Bodybuilding heaven.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 21, 2016)

rangerjockey said:


> "Train as often as often as you can and still recover as well as fits your schedule"
> 
> Agreed, There is a thing called life and we all have to live it whether we like it or not.  IF I know I cant get to the gym for the next few days and I am currently shot out, I will still go in and do the best I can.  Overtraining ? probably.  Atleast my friend and enemy Mr. "guilt" gets bitch slapped and I dont have to listen to him.
> 
> ...



Well, the burgers didnt burn but they were uneven. Some were perfect and others a bit pink. Cheap Lowes grill cooks uneven.

Anway, life and recovery are the limiting factors. I could take a 20 year old kid with time to train twice a day and turn him into a beast given he had the build. But like you mentioned rj, for most of us life is a limiting factor. And it should be IMHO. We dont get paid and a family, career and friends are far more rewarding. For me, the summer heat really limits my schedule and like you often make it just a few times a week. Nonetheless, its training hard and smart that bring the gains and push off the guilt for another day.

Hawk


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hey hawk just wanted to say I really appreciate your contributions to the board brother. Your outlook on life and training is very level headed and easily likable. You too RJ. Thank you for y'alls contributions


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 26, 2016)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Hey hawk just wanted to say I really appreciate your contributions to the board brother. Your outlook on life and training is very level headed and easily likable. You too RJ. Thank you for y'alls contributions



Thanks for the addaboy my man!

Hawk


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 26, 2016)

I also enjoy your insite brother.  Highly thought out and logical.  When I get a bit more time I'll read through more carefully and give my thoughts as well


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 26, 2016)

Ya brother I sometimes wish you had more time to post shit like that. Your outlook on training and life always makes for an interesting read. Thanks CH....AR....


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Sep 12, 2016)

Excellent thread boys, just finished a half gallon of cookies and cream




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

